# Ear Infection - help please



## hellolori (Nov 1, 2008)

my friend called me today with a cockatiel that has an ear infection. they took it to a local non avian vet today and did xrays which they said it was an ear infection. they would not give any meds because they said they didn't know how much to give a bird. this is the only vet they have in the area. the bird is very ill, laying on its stomach and when it walks it tilts its head to the side. i have not seen the bird in person as they are several hours away. i do have a few doses of baytril that i might could meet up with them to give them.

any suggestions? they came to me for help, i dont have all the answers so i am asking for any thoughts or ideas!

thanks,
lori


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Have her ask this vet to do a culture of what is in the ear canal to find out what bacteria and/or yeast is in there. The culture would have to be sent to a lab that also processes avians/bird. The culture report will show type of bacteria and what is effective or ineffective to treat with. Dosages are calculated from the gram weight of the bird. The vet should have a veterinary medication PDR that should give him an idea of the dosage to work out the proper dosage according to weight.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't Know allot about ear infections in birds. Hopefully some will come along that does. Could the local Vet call an Avian Vet for some over the phone instructions?


----------



## hellolori (Nov 1, 2008)

the vet charged him and sent him on his way. they didn't want to do anything to really help the bird it seems to me. i just cant believe they took an xray and sent him on his way.. anyhow, i think i am going to take the few doses of baytril i have left out there tonight. i know for an average weight cockatiel its .1ml. even if we just get some medication started until tomorrow. the tiel just sounds like shes not doing good at all and im worried. 

does anyone know if vaporizers help? is there anything besides keeping her warm they can do to try and keep her from getting worse. she wouldn't get off the bottom of the cage so she is in a small box with towels at the bottom with a warmed towel under the box. shes just laying there. 

i appreciate they help and advice. i am having to relay what is said to me to you guys so i hope nothing gets lost.


----------



## hellolori (Nov 1, 2008)

i got ahold of my avian vet here and he says he will call the vet office there tomorrow and tell them what to prescribe and ask them to please help out this poor birdie. 

i wish the tiel could have the cultures done and whatnot but it doesn't seem like my friend will be able to get to a vet during open hours with their work schedule. i just wish there was more i could do. 

thank you guys very much.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Isn't there an avian vet within a couple hours drive?


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

hellolori said:


> i got ahold of my avian vet here and he says he will call the vet office there tomorrow and tell them what to prescribe and ask them to please help out this poor birdie.
> 
> i wish the tiel could have the cultures done and whatnot but it doesn't seem like my friend will be able to get to a vet during open hours with their work schedule. i just wish there was more i could do.
> 
> thank you guys very much.


You have done alot. You are a good friend. The bird's owner needs to step up and take responsibility for it's care by taking time off of work to take it to a proper vet.


----------



## hellolori (Nov 1, 2008)

before i got there with the medicine the sweet birdie passed away. they had decided to go to the avian vet and go to work late but the poor thing just couldn't make it til the morning. he said she just started showing signs today and he did take her to the vet this morning. i just wish they would have called me earlier or known that not all vets see birds. im not mad at my friend, i know he really did try and is very upset i just wish all birds came with a list of closest vets and a list of signs of illness. i am overly obsessive about my birds health and it just breaks my heart when people don't know what they are getting into owning birds.

anyhow, we did what we could and the little bird is flying free and pain free now in a better place. she had a good life. thank you for your help, suggestions and support. you guys are the best.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, but you both did what you could.

To be honest, that's a bit scary 'cause I had no idea they can die from an ear infection.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

To be honest, that's a bit scary 'cause I had no idea they can die from an ear infection.
--------------------------
Sorry for their loss 

An ear infection is uncommon. But the symptons posted are also signs of Sarco or egg yolk peritonitis. It might be best to have a vet do a necropsy to find out the cause of death, especially if they have other tiels, or plan on getting another one.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm sorry for your friend's loss.


----------

